# Sticky  pressure washer troubleshooting tips



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

found a link to some great pressure washer troubleshooting tips 
Pressure Washer Troubleshooting - Tips On Troubleshooting Pressure Washers


----------



## ferry (Nov 30, 2012)

These are really helpful tips. I will recommend these to my other friends also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## americanwashing (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you very much for sharing/posting a helpful link! I'll make sure to share this to others..cheers!


----------



## maya61 (May 9, 2017)

thank you for sharing your useful information about pressure washer


----------



## PWJack (Dec 19, 2017)

That's some great information on common troubleshooting tips for a pressure washer!


----------



## james_beacon (Nov 24, 2018)

When I first used a pressure washer I was stuck for about a day and did not notice the on off switch... You should add that if you havent lol


----------



## aldfam4 (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks for this valuable information


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Good info to be sure. The only thing I would add is that everyone who owns ANY type of pressure washer, be it gas or electric, should always have a can or 2 of this on hand. And use it liberally after every use. I doubt there is anything you can do or use that will help a pressure washer pump to last longer. It's available everywhere, not just Ace.





__





Briggs & Stratton Pressure Washer Pump Saver - Ace Hardware


Protects pressure washer pumps against freezing for safe cold weather storage.Find the PRES WASHR PUMP SAVER4OZ at Ace.




www.acehardware.com


----------



## elpasopressurewash01 (Apr 11, 2021)

What are the best ways to choose best pressure washing services?


----------

